# C.briareus hatching



## PseudoDave

I've got lot's more Ctenomorphodes briareus eggs hatching at the moment, this time i was there to do a little macro video of one trying to drag his/her legs out of the egg, he/she made it of course  

Here's a still from the video.


----------



## Samzo

Cool, what are they?


----------



## PseudoDave

Stick insects, discovered about 2 years ago, they grow rather big


----------



## Samzo

oh nice one, did you get eggs or breed them?


----------



## PseudoDave

We bred them. The female was producing on average 15 eggs per day before her time was up, sold many over on terraristik and kept some back, these nymphs will be my future egg laying machines


----------



## Jwonni

15 eggs per day? how long can they do that for?


----------



## Samzo

Gold Mine :lol:


----------



## Ian

I got some of them from the PSG...was told afterwards they feed solely on eucalyptus..so I sold em. :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

means they are probably Australian


----------



## PseudoDave

They feed on bramble, rose (and the rest of that family) as well, yes they are australian. It's my opinion that they do NEED eucalyptus though, at least occasionally. It's easy enough to get in most flower shops, they use it fresh to decorate bouquets etc. Got a small tree in greenhouse which will be useful in a year or two, but don't want to strip any leaves off of it until more shoots are growing.

They sometimes lay more than 15 eggs, sometimes less per day, but you can be sure if you look across the bottom (use white paper as a substrate) every evening and if you've got a mated female, there'll be plenty of eggs there. This carried on most of her adult life, but I dont have much to go on as far as how long females live as there's not much known about them and this pair was my first. The other female was never mated as the male died early. But still, plenty of eggs still incubating and plenty hatching so it shouldnt be long before I get more on the go.


----------



## PseudoDave

Oh, and they eat oak as well


----------



## garbonzo13

Hey Dave are those the ones that shoot a minty substance from the base of the back of their neck in their natural habitat? They look like the ones on Animal Planet on a show called Buggin' with Rude.


----------



## Ian

according to the PSG list (2005) they eat bramble, oak and eucalyptus, sure there are more tho...

They still need to add the phyllium hausthsomethingorother to the list as well..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie

I'm lucky, I have a 20'ish foot eucalyptus tree in the back garden

Have a couple of smaller trees in pots outside but not doing too well, should probably plant them at some time, lol


----------



## PseudoDave

None of mine have ever 'scented' to the extent i could smell it anyway, hehe. I was told by the psg guy that sent them to me originally that they let off a peanut butter like odour like a few other species. Don't worry peeps, everytime I go near them from now on, i'll sniff them as long as they don't mind and come up with an analysis


----------



## garbonzo13

Remember to wear your safety goggles :wink: .


----------



## francisco

Hello Ian,

Do you belong to the PSG group?

If so you know that one of the rules is not to sell the Stick insects,but actually donated them to others in the same hobby, right?

thanks

FT


----------



## PseudoDave

I'm also a member of psg, the rule is that they're for exchange only or for free. I also sell stick insects, due to the fact that not all my of my stock came from psg, so that means I bought, i can sell. Even then, you dont have to exchange just with psg members, or even for other insects for that matter. Had a lady exchange a load of various ova for a basking light...

Hehe, it's like the PSG is trying to be an insect Microsoft, the insect monopoly is in their hands...We're doomed.


----------



## Ian

lol.

Yes, I am a member of the PSG, have been for about 3 years. As Dave said, it is stock you obtain from the PSG you are not allowed to sell on.

However, Mark Taylor, I think the webmaster for the PSG, used to sell stick insects that he obtained from elsewhere. They didn't like that, so he is no longer a member...so I think they like you to sell no stick insects, regardless of where they come from.

But it was not stated in the terms and conditions, so in my eyes, its perfectly "legal"  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Hi all, in about two weeks i'd like to offer a few of these nymphs up for exchange, preferably for mantids but will consider other sticks, if anyone wants to discuss it, lemme know in a pm  

Just to update you all, they're doing really well, one hatched a couple of days ago but couldn't free itself properly from the egg, it lost 3 legs and didnt make it, didnt even attemp to feed, but it has been the only loss. The rest are now happily feeding on bramble and rose, i'll be getting eucalyptus and oak tomorrow for them as a 'side salad' to keep up the variety and health. Once they start feeding, they grow quite fast considering how large they get.

Dave


----------



## xenobug

How long did it take for your eggs to hatch? I have some eggs that are about 5 months old but no nymphs yet :-(


----------

